# Lotos-Samen



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammmen,

ich habe von einem Kollegen __ Lotus-Samen bekommen die er aus China
mitgebracht hat. Die Samen sehen aus wie kleine Nüsse.
Der Kollege meinte ich könne die jetzt einfach ins Wasser legen und warten bis die Teile anfangen zu wachsen.

Ist das wirklich so einfach ?
Kann ich das wirklich jetzt im Herbst machen oder ist es im Frühling besser ?
Geht das überhaupt und wenn, wie ?

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## Christian (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Matthias,
also ganz so einfach soll es nicht sein. Da der __ Lotos eine sehr harte Schale hat, behandeln manche die Samen vorher mit Säuren! In der Natur dauert es manchmal Jahre bis es keimt, da er dort vom Wasser "eingeweicht " werden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mathias,
du musst den Lotossamen vorher erst anfeilen.
Bis du auf den Weißen Innenkern kommst..

Allerdings lohnt es sich  nicht, wenn du den Samen jetzt noch im Herbst aussähst!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Matthias,

wie schon geschrieben wurde mußt Du die Lotussamen anfeilen,da es sonst lange dauert bis die harte Schale Wasser durchläßt. Aussäen aber erst im Frühjahr in einem beheizten Wasserbecken, da die Keimtemperatur für __ Lotus um die 25 Grad liegt. Meine diesjährige Aussaat habe ich in meinem Aquarium gestartet und zwar so: Samen angefeilt - in einem Zwiebelnetz ins Aquarium gehangen (März) - nach der Keimung (die ersten nach einer Woche) die Pflänzchen in ein Sand-Lehmgemisch getopft und bei niedrigem Wasserstand in ein anderes Aquarium gestellt. Zur Algenbekämpfung hatte ich dann ein Grasfroschgelege mit dazugetan. Die Kaulquappen haben dann aber, bis auf drei Stück, alle meine Lotuspflänzchen abgeschreddert (hatte dafür aber schon Mitte April kleine Grasfrösche im Garten). Die übrigen drei sind dann bei den Super-Sommertemperaturen im Teich eingegangen (Frost Anfang Juni)


----------



## Jjjjj (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lotos-Samen*

Ich hatte die Lotossamen 1 Woche schon im Wasser dann hab ich vom anPfeilen gelesen und dies auch getan. Dann bin ich auf die Idee durch meine kleine Schwester gekommen die Samen ins Auto zu legen den dieses heißt sich schnell auf. Heute war es darin 35 grad und ich hab die Samen reingetan. Jetzt seh ich schon das sich nach einem Tag bei 2 von 3 Samen schon etwas getan hat ist das normal??? Aber die Samen ins Auto zu legen wenn es sich im Sommer aufheizt ist ne Super Idee. 
Ohh etwas unübersichtlich: ich hab die samen heute angepeilt und ins Auto gelegt und sie waren schon vorher ne woche im Wasser, jetzt ist besser verständlich.


----------

